# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Problemet me njoftimet me email

## White_Shadow:)

Hi.... 

tek temat qe jam abonuar une me vine e_maile per cdo postim te bere e jo per postimin e pare qe eshte bere pasi une jam rregjistruar per herete fundit :S .... 


si tja bej une te shpetoj nga kjo gjendje ???????

nese e di ndonje @ te me shkruaje ne MP

----------


## Albo

Shko tek paneli i anetarit dhe zgjidh *"Ndrysho Mundesite"*. Kliko me poshte qe te vesh direkt atje, (duhet te jesh i identifikuar ne forum me emrin tend)

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/profil...do=editoptions

Ne liste gjej *"Menyra e Abonimit në Tema"* dhe ndryshoje ate qe ke zgjedhur ne "Nuk ka njoftime me email", domethene nuk do te vine me njoftime me email per temat e abonuara. Ose mund ta ndryshosh qe te te vije nje email ne dite, nje email ne jave.

Albo

----------

